# Coca-Cola Grill grate restoration. Rust removal genius.



## bbqcle (Jul 6, 2017)

Hey everyone!
Happy smoking! Hope your 4th of July Q went well.

So recently I nabbed a COS Char-broil offset smoker from a guy off craigslist for only $25.

It wasn't too rusty or had any major issues but the grates were totally rusted out.

Like bright orange corroded type rusty.

I started searching metal supply stores locally (home depot pretended like the sheets didn't exist) and building some new racks using expanded metal and some angled iron.

I do not know how to weld but I thought someone could do it I am sure.

Well then I decided to try to fix the grates and restore them back to their glory.

I first tried 3 parts vinegar to water and it actually worked fairly well. I wanted to really get it off so then I decided to use Coke.

It worked amazing. Within a few minutes the Coke bath was dingy and particles floating everywhere. I attached a few pictures to show how well it worked. One is obviously clean and one was dipped into the coke for a few seconds until I figured out I should take a picture to see the difference. I didn't even use a wire brush yet on em. Now they look even better after a quick oil bath and hot sear and seasoning over the 4th.














IMG_4679.JPG



__ bbqcle
__ Jul 6, 2017


















IMG_4678.JPG



__ bbqcle
__ Jul 6, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2017)

Once you get them cleaned up. Oil them with a light coat of Flax seed oil and then run your smoker at 450 for an hour. Let them cool down and repeat 3-5 more times before using. You'll end up with a tough almost non-stick surface on the grates.


----------



## bbqcle (Jul 6, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Once you get them cleaned up. Oil them with a light coat of Flax seed oil and then run your smoker at 450 for an hour. Let them cool down and repeat 3-5 more times before using. You'll end up with a tough almost non-stick surface on the grates.


Thanks for the reply. I did not have any flax seed oil but I will check em out. I used some peanut oil on two cooks without food and you are right, they are shiny and black as night! 

I am thinking of doing some mods on this bad boy but might keep the grates just cause I was so proud of the Coke treatment.


----------

